# [Powerpoint 2003] Linkfarbe ändern und Unterstrich wegmachen



## mc_gulasch (22. August 2006)

HI,

ich nutze PowerPoint 2003 und würd gern die Links, die ich gesetzt habe, als "normalen" Text darstellen, also Farbe schwarz, Unterstrich weg. Wie geht das? Bisher hab ich einfach das ges. Textfeld als Link.

MfG
Gulasch


----------

